# Photo Lab in NYC



## IgsEMT (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey all, just wanted to share something & I hope I'm in the right category 

I'm from NYC and recently began working with a new lab APS, for me they are new, but have been in the business for a while. I got to tell you that I was very impressed by the IQ of their prints and turn around time :thumbup:. So I then proceeded on getting an album with them, usually I send images to the lab they print them, THEN send to binder, etc etc and that takes time and more $; here, these guys do everything in the store thus I got 3 albums w/in two weeks (compared to 4-6weeks), I loved they way they came out, studio loved it b/c owner saved $100/album and clients loved the results.
Not really *advertising* them, just sharing a positive experience.:thumbup:

APS Lab
http://www.apsprolab.com/
718-360-2779.


----------

